# Pocket Watch Movement Identification Help



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what type of movement this is and the maker maybe?

I'm told its a military chronograph.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

It is a typical english movement with a going barrel (no fusee/chain), made in masses in raw movement manufactures.

This one is from about 1900-1920.

Andreas


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Andreas.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*


----------

